# My Betta Doesn't Like Me...



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm somewhat confused about how my betta fish Remmy is acting towards me. I bought him in late July and owned him for about a week before I went on vacation to NY. I had my step-dad take care of him for the five days I was gone. Ever since I've been back, he's been flaring at me. He didn't do this before I left. Do some betta fish just not like people, or did my leaving upset him? Is there a way I can get him to warm up to me? Whenever I go to feed him he snatches up his food and just flares at me :shock:

I've had three other bettas and none of them did this.


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

My guess is that he didn't even notice you were gone. lol! I have a couple fish who flare at me. They will flare at new and strange things. I have one who flares at paper towels and another who flares at my orange popcorn bowl. I also have a couple who have never flared.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

I know how you two feel. Rusty does a deep dive to the bottom when he sees his old cup come down when I do his weekly water changes. I am sure he remembers what it was like swimming in that cramped water.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't worry  Once he remembers that you are The Bringer Of Food he'll warm back up to you XD


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Merlin flares at me a lot, but he also will do his usual happy dance as well (sometimes at the same time XD) so I wouldn't be too worried about it.


----------

